
Storm Oil - nneonneo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_oil
======
crmrc114
Reminds me of how we used to pour mercury everywhere to find gold-
[https://pubs.usgs.gov/fs/2005/3014/](https://pubs.usgs.gov/fs/2005/3014/)

------
aaron695
This is quaint history.

But it clearly won't work.

Yet there are no environment impacts with testing this theory, it was thought
to work until the 1980's, so why has it not been practically disproven.

Even from the point of view it clearly will have a visual effect on a quite
lake[2]. Why are we not trying to see what is actually happening. What are the
magnitudes here.

Suppression of breakers in stormy seas by an oil film
[https://doi.org/10.1177/0843871415588671](https://doi.org/10.1177/0843871415588671)

[2] Crazy Lake Experiment
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2H418M3V6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2H418M3V6M)

------
ggm
Mentioned in Aubrey/Maturin by Patrick O'Brian (who did his homework)

